# DIY console LED lights



## POCaddict (Oct 5, 2011)

Put some LEDs on the console to shine on my sides and floor of my Dargel. I think it looks pretty sweet!


----------



## ARICHI (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow! I bet that helped! Looks awsome!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

That is too cool!


----------

